# Wii F1 2009



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone been on this? I think its fantastic :thumb: 

Plus it gives me something to do while the snow's messing up all my bookings :lol:


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Got it for christmas but only played on it for 20mins, not had the chance to have a good go so can't really comment on how good it is


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it's an amazing game - even better than the F1 game on PS3.

I annoyed my other half the other day when I hogged the living room TV to do a 50-odd lap GP at Monza!


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Really you guys like it that much. TBH I don't think its that great. I find it hard to get the WII remote to match my movements.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I like it...

cannot imagine doing a 50 lap race yet...must be hard work on your eyes !!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

asjam86 said:


> Really you guys like it that much. TBH I don't think its that great. I find it hard to get the WII remote to match my movements.


I found the same with Dirt 2. so i bought a classic controller. It turned a really frustrating game into an addictive one.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

asjam86 said:


> Really you guys like it that much. TBH I don't think its that great. I find it hard to get the WII remote to match my movements.


Stick at it for an hour or so and once it clicks it's well worth it. Do you play with the wheel?

The first day I got it me and a mate were trying to do Monaco and I thought it was impossible and that I would get bored of the game very quickly. Believe me - if you persevere it will reward you! :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> I like it...
> 
> cannot imagine doing a 50 lap race yet...must be hard work on your eyes !!


I play on a wall mounted 40" Bravia LCD with the Wii connected by component so my eyes are fine.

The only thing that akes my eyes go funny is if I use the Renauklt car. I think Alonso is a god and I drive a Clio 197 - but that is one of the ugliest F1 cars I've ever seen. And it was very slow...... :tumbleweed:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

It does take a while to get used to the steering wheel but once you do its fantastic!! 

You even forgive the poor graphics as the thrill of hooking up a perfect lap is far better than any 360/PS3 racing sim.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

J3

I also play it on a 40" Sony LCD what I find is that I'm concentrating to hard I hardly blink..... a few laps is fine but a full race.....I would be worn out.

Great game shame its not online play


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree - online play would make it even better, I'm not too keen on the 2 player split screen mode.

Abu Dhabi is my fave track too :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

J3FVW said:


> Abu Dhabi is my fave track too :thumb:


+1

I actually really like Valencia, its a great track to drive...despite its real life counterpart hosting some shockingly boring grand prix's :lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

J3FVW said:


> The only thing that akes my eyes go funny is if I use the Renauklt car. I think Alonso is a god and I drive a Clio 197 - but that is one of the ugliest F1 cars I've ever seen. And it was very slow...... :tumbleweed:


When driving the Renault do you get instructions from Briatore to crash your car for added realism:driver:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive got this on the Wii, very good game, and you cant get away with being to throttle happy like you can in other games... you have to be spot on, I only play in Arcade mode, I couldnt imagine doing a full race with the 'damage' turned on.... Ive tryed turning damage on on a 3 lap race and thats hard enough for now!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

jenks said:


> When driving the Renault do you get instructions from Briatore to crash your car for added realism:driver:


Yep, and there is also a hidden level where Briatore sues the Piquet family, if you are successful it unlocks Max Mosley's little black book! :lol:


----------

